# Imitators COLLECT THE WHOLE SET! ((WARNING HUGE POST))



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

So here are some pics from a couple years ago. I have wanted to put up a post displaying the variety of these awesome frogs for some time but I kept forgetting.

*pumkin ornange*


























*No that is not a lamasi!*


































*yurimaguensis*



























*Tarapoto*









































*Orange blue morph*









*FANTASTICUS*









* IMITATOR*









*FANTASTICUS*









*IMITATOR*









*FANTASTICUS*









*IMITATOR*









*FANSTASTICUS*










*IMITATOR AND VENT.......pretty cool huh!?*


























*I forget the deal with the populations on these guys*


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

:shock: AWSOME :shock:


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Very very cool.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool. would like to have some of those orange blue imies...


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

That's just amazing. I love the orange blue ones especially. Do you own all of these currently, and do you have to keep labels on their tanks?


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

WOOWOWOWOOWOWOWO!!!! i love the orange blue one!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Can't wait until they all work their way up here. Beautiful pics thanks for sharing.
Brian


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

tkromer said:


> That's just amazing. I love the orange blue ones especially. Do you own all of these currently, and do you have to keep labels on their tanks?



I wish. I took these in Peru.


----------



## NCStateHerps (Jun 18, 2007)

and that is why imitators are one of if not my very favorite frogs...those orange/blue morphs are amazing...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes orange/blue are truely amazing, I have seen other pics of this morph that are just stunning. They are the Veradero Imitators, I understand quite a few have been smuggled in to Europe with very high mortality rates.
The banded's are amazing as well, Greaser is the photo of 2 Imitators or 1 Fant and 1 Imitator, if so which is which?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very Nice Greg!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Orange blue morph!!! So cool! Thanks Greg, gotta love Imitator. I hope that most of those stay in the wild, as much as I would like a few. When were you in Peru?


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Amazing! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Greg, great shots! how close in proximity if any did the orange head imis occur with the fans?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Julio said:


> Greg, great shots! how close in proximity if any did the orange head imis occur with the fans?



Right in the same place! It was crazy when I found it because I did not know at the time that the imis were imitating fants there.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

those orange/blue imis have been one of my favorites sonce i saw them on dendrobates.org. those are all amazing! thanks for posting.

on herpetologic.net it says that the blue legged fantasticus is coming soon :mrgreen:


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

> on herpetologic.net it says that the blue legged fantasticus is coming soon


Yes, but unfortunately thier not the blue legged once pictured in this thread..they are nice looking just not these ones.
Brian


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Brian Ferriera said:


> > on herpetologic.net it says that the blue legged fantasticus is coming soon
> 
> 
> Yes, but unfortunately thier not the blue legged once pictured in this thread..they are nice looking just not these ones.
> Brian


I have pics of those guys to I will post soon.


----------



## broncos42 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey GREASER where did you get the orange blue morph i really want one.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Guess no one is reading what Greg has posted.... so here it is summed up

All of those frogs are ones that he photographed on his trip to Peru

He does not own any of those frogs

If anyone is curious and is looking to get those frogs please read here first....

http://dendrobates.org/imitator.html

rob


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, thanks for reviving this thread, Max.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Stunning, every one of them ... I really like the orange blue!


----------

